# Finally Clipped Charlie Myself



## pinksand (Dec 11, 2013)

Thanks to everyone's advice on the forum, I bit the bullet and finally clipped Charlie's fur myself! I started by using one of the longest clipper combs, but ended up going shorter. I may not go quite so short next time... I didn't realize how short it was until I was halfway done. Overall it went well, but I messed up his poor ears and definitely need to work on my face trimming skills. In the future maybe I'll do his face the day before while he's lounging around, since he normally lets me trim around his eyes and clean his ears while he's working on a bullystick or laying on his bed for a rest. Last night he was DONE by the time I got to his face and was super squirmy!

The worst part is, I cannot touch his feet! For more details http://www.dogforums.com/dog-grooming-forum/321801-advice-nail-clipping.html I thought it was just his nails and we've been working nearly every night on touching his feet and giving treats and I thought he'd been improving. My husband was able to distract him while I trimmed around his back feet so he didn't end up with bell bottoms, but the second I tried to lift his feet he flipped. His front feet and legs were much more difficult because he could see me working on them. I ended up getting his bell bottoms cut off in the front too (though less neatly), but he still has furry feet between his pads and I still haven't been able to cut his nails. I don't think the dremel will even be possible at this point. It's something we're going to really have to work on! I may bring him to the vet for a nail trim for now.

I'll take some photos tonight! I was exhausted by the time I finished last night since Charlie took about 2hrs and then I trimmed my husband's hair and cleaned up... photos were the last thing on my mind. 

I used the Andis AGC 2 speed clippers and the magnetic chrome combs. I used the #10 blade it came with for between his eyes and around his sanitary areas and experimented with the different combs. They attach and detach super easily, but didn't fall off while I was clipping. I'd heard that the combs could be a problem with any tangles, which made me nervous, but they went through his fur very nicely. 

Overall, I was surprised by how well it went! I'd brushed out any mats and bathed him a couple of days before (I'd meant to do it then, but chickened out). 

Thanks everyone who talked me into it!


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Cant wait to see the pics WAAAAAAYYYYYY to go! Yay - you have entered the world of At-home grooming....!
(For feet I have the dog stand and lift up the paw and fold it back , like you see a horse farrier doing when they are trimming hooves, and you can trim the fur back using the paw as a guide, you get nice round trimmed feet like that- this advice was told to me by a Bouvier owner....


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Yay! Can't wait to see pics. It will just get easier and easier as you go.

Hopefully he gets better about this feet. Watson is not great about nail trims, but he mostly lets me trim up his feet now since he realizes it's not the same thing.


----------



## Schnauzerlover (Sep 16, 2014)

Good for you! I can't wait to see pics! I have a mini schnauzer pup that desperately needs clippered. I plan to do it myself, but I've been putting it off. I keep telling myself that even if I mess up, it is just hair and will grow back. I think I'm most nervous about accidentally clipping him since he's still a bit squirmy.


----------



## pinksand (Dec 11, 2013)

The closest to "before" shots that I have are some photos my husband took of us the other night. This is how Charlie likes to sleep in our bed as well... on top of me !


Close-up


After


Action Shot


Definitely need to work on my ear trimming skills... I got carried away!




Close up on the feet


We got lots of comments on our walk today... most of which made me think that they didn't like it  People said, "what did you do to Charlie!?" My husband likes it because he says Charlie looks less "girly." I loved how the groomer had him groomed, but I just couldn't replicate it. Practice makes perfect?


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

He is just adorable. We have a dog that looks VERY much like him that comes to daycare regularly named Cash. 










He has spots in his coat though, we're not entirely sure what he is.


----------



## pinksand (Dec 11, 2013)

Schnauzerlover said:


> Good for you! I can't wait to see pics! I have a mini schnauzer pup that desperately needs clippered. I plan to do it myself, but I've been putting it off. I keep telling myself that even if I mess up, it is just hair and will grow back. I think I'm most nervous about accidentally clipping him since he's still a bit squirmy.


I definitely think the grooming table helped for that reason. You should check out the thread that convinced me to try it myself http://www.dogforums.com/dog-grooming-forum/304666-not-comfortable-groomer.html. Two Giant Schnauzer owners posted photos of their own grooming. It should take half the time on a mini  



SydTheSpaniel said:


> He is just adorable. We have a dog that looks VERY much like him that comes to daycare regularly named Cash.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He really does look a lot like Charlie, around the same size and similar features! Charlie has a weird black streak down his chest like a tie (you can see it in the photos where his tags hang), but obviously no spots. I wonder what that dog could be a mix of? Very interesting!


----------



## parus (Apr 10, 2014)

He looks great! And you've broken the ice; next time will go faster and turn out even better.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Charlie is so cute! He has the prettiest colored coat. I don't think the hair cut looks bad at all!


----------



## Schnauzerlover (Sep 16, 2014)

Charlie looks great! He's a lovely dog. I really like schnoodles! I was so close to getting one, but ended up choosing a schnauzer instead. 

Thanks for the links to your other grooming threads. I will probably tackle grooming Tucker on Friday. I have everything I need so I have no excuse to keep putting it off!


----------



## WonderBreadDots (Jun 26, 2012)

Charlie looks great! Congrats on your first trim! It only gets easier the more you do it.


----------



## pinksand (Dec 11, 2013)

Thanks everyone! I'm so glad I didn't get halfway through and think, "omg I can't finish this, I'm never doing this again!" That was honestly my biggest concern after spending all this money on the tools lol. 



Schnauzerlover said:


> Charlie looks great! He's a lovely dog. I really like schnoodles! I was so close to getting one, but ended up choosing a schnauzer instead.
> 
> Thanks for the links to your other grooming threads. I will probably tackle grooming Tucker on Friday. I have everything I need so I have no excuse to keep putting it off!


Good luck! You'll have to update us with photos as well


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

The other dog is a blue merle that is why he has black spots on him. Your dog looks great for the first time and it will only get easier. I used to work grooming dogs so do my Shih Tzu x Maltese myself. In the summer I do them right down with a #10 blade which is every short but their hair grows fairly fast so don't have to do it that often then. If their coats are too long in the winter, they get snowballs forming on it when they are running around outside but I don't do them as short in the winter and put sweaters on them when it gets really cold, like -30C (-20F).


----------



## fourdogs (Feb 3, 2014)

With his type of hair, it will come out more smoothly if you blow dry it straight first. I use a HV dryer to get the job done. 
He looks GREAT for your first time  
Love short ears


----------



## pinksand (Dec 11, 2013)

fourdogs said:


> With his type of hair, it will come out more smoothly if you blow dry it straight first. I use a HV dryer to get the job done.
> He looks GREAT for your first time
> Love short ears


I was actually thinking that an HV dryer might be my next grooming investment... it was all adding up so quickly! Do you have a specific recommendation? I'm also a little concerned about how much time bathing/drying might add. Hopefully it will take less time as I get the hang of it though.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Looks great! and yes it gets easier and more "perfect" with practice....


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

I really like how he turned out. He is a cutie! I think I'm going to take Dove really short once before it starts getting cold here (we have plenty of coats in tiny dog size anyway because Blue wears them). 

I wonder if that other dog is an "Aussie-doodle", I have seen several listings for them and some of the puppies sort of look similar.


----------

